# Inocucor vs Great White / Orca



## JAB (Oct 13, 2016)

It seems that the product Orca / Great White (http://www.plant-success.com/product/great-white/) products have the same myco as Inocucor. Was wondering if anyone has tried using them on orchids in lieu of Inocucor? 

Thanks
JAB


----------



## Ray (Oct 13, 2016)

If you're relying on the label for the contained critters, you have no way to know if they're the same.

In the brilliant "science" of labeling plant and soil amendments, you're only required to list the items you "guarantee" - in other words, those that are actually measured. In the case of Inocucor, there are two of those I believe (we're in NC, so have no handy labels to look at). There are, however, at least another dozen in it.


----------



## JAB (Oct 13, 2016)

Well the Great White has a bunch of "critters" including the two Inocucor has. Was just curious is anyone has used it on orchids and if they noticed a difference?


----------



## JAB (Oct 22, 2016)

Found a bottle at the local nursery and managed to snap a pic of the content list.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2016)

i'll need a magnifying glass............


----------



## naoki (Oct 23, 2016)

It is unlikely that any of these mycorrhizal fungi are useful for orchids. Fungi associated with orchids are quite different from those endo- (arbuscular) and ecto-mychorrhizae. But Trichoderma could have some effects. Root-shields may be more promissing, though, if it is the one you are after. Other bacteria, Bacillus etc., are probably for disease resistance. I don't know if there is any data about their effects on orchids.

As Ray said, this is not using the same philosophy as EM-1 or Innocucor.

But if you are curious, you should try it! You never know what benefits you'll get!


----------



## JAB (Oct 23, 2016)

Maybe I am missing something but if they have the same micro in them..??? Aren't they basically the same?


----------



## naoki (Oct 23, 2016)

The claim of effective microbes is that a good combination of bacteria/fungi is beneficial. So having a couple species shared between them doesn't make them same if the claim is correct. You can check the possible microbes in Inocucor here:
https://www.google.com/patents/US9175258

But exact composition of IN-M1 cocktail isn't disclosed. There is a method to brew Inocucor by yourself in this patent document. Should be easy if you have a pH meter.


----------



## JAB (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks Naoki


----------

